# Antioxidants?



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 28, 2007)

Full Article



> Its an attractive idea. But if youre going to pore over the flowcharts in a biochemistry textbook, and pick molecules out at random on the basis of their function in the body, then you can prove anything you like. When you have a bacterial infection white cells build a wall around invading bacteria and then use free radicals - amongst other things - to kill them off, like tipping bleach down the toilet. Should we be selling wine with extra free radicals, instead, to help people fight bacterial infections, on the grounds of theoretical plausibility?



Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Lisa (Dec 28, 2007)

All good things are good in moderation.  People jump on the band wagon about the latest greatest safest fastest way to be healthier when in all honesty doing everything in moderation and exercise will always win out over the craze.


----------



## Empty Hands (Dec 28, 2007)

In my field in particular, the heart, studies have consistently not shown any benefit to the consumption of extra amounts of even purified antioxidants in heart disease.  This is also confusing given that animal studies have shown such a benefit.

Go with the science.  Don't get suckered in to someone else's marketing pitch by buying into the antioxidant hype.


----------



## setboy (Dec 28, 2007)

Empty Hands said:


> purified antioxidants in heart disease.



What do you mean by "purified"


----------



## Empty Hands (Dec 28, 2007)

setboy said:


> What do you mean by "purified"



I mean a pure chemical form, not the low and impure amounts of antioxidants found in chocolate, red wine or similar foods.


----------

